

Planet Ruby - berkes
http://planetruby.herokuapp.com

======
pmontra
I suggest [http://rubyweekly.com/](http://rubyweekly.com/) which has more
content but Planet Ruby could be a nice complement.

------
reledi
For those wondering what it is:

 _a public news site (feed reader /aggregator) for Ruby. The planet
subscriptions (feed lists) are split into seven sections (sub planets), that
is, 1) Blog Postings, Articles, etc. 2) Official Ruby, JRuby, Rubinius,
Rubygems, Rails News 3) Events, Workshops, Conferences, etc. 4) Jekyll 5)
Rubygems 6) Podcasts 7) Meta - Updates about Planet Ruby and Planet Pluto ;-)

The planet feed list is a plain text file on GitHub, that is, ruby.ini. You're
welcome to add new feeds or suggest new (sub) planet sites. The Planet Ruby
ships with six design templates/styles, that is, Standard, Cards, News,
Hacker, Digest and Top._

------
francois2
Would be great to have an rss feed ;)

------
abroncs
Site looks horrible on an iPad.

------
fishnchips
Meh.

When I saw those '1's in the 'Hacker' style I hoped for an actual
collaborative filtering but this seems to be merely a feed aggregator. That I
don't need - I'm familiar with RSS and its readers.

On the other hand collaborative filtering and comments would add some actual
value. More value for sure than the ability to change styles (all equally ugly
BTW).

~~~
icebraining
The advantage of feed aggregators is that they allow you to get content from
feeds added later, without having to manually find them and subscribe. A
mechanism for dynamic OPML - a "feed of feeds" \- would be better, but as far
as I know there's no such format.

~~~
fishnchips
The value of it is IMHO marginal.

The value of dynamic OPML on the other hand is strictly negative, especially
if it was recursive (you'd subscribe to a dynamic feed that could subscribe
you to other dynamic feeds etc.) - a perfect storm of data.

~~~
icebraining
I don't think it should be recursive, and certainly limits could be imposed.

Apparently it's also already a reality, though I wasn't aware; it seems both
InoReader and Feedly already support them.

